# RIP Little Indigo



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

My unnamed betta just passed. I had to put her to sleep after a month of stress and a rapid case of cotton mouth. Her colors didn't show until she was put to sleep. She was indigo.

I will miss her.
I wish she would of showed her colors when she was with me


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry. =(


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

Sorry for your loss!


----------

